# Pedalboard tape (Blackbird)



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone using that double sided pedalboard tape? I know Blackbird has their own brand, but I think that's just a rebranded 3M product (don't quote me though).

Just bought a new pedaltrain, and considering this stuff instead of velcro. I have problems with the pedaltrain velcro sticking to my timefactor...wondering if this stuff would be any better.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I use pedal board tape (the brand that thegigrig uses) and it works really well and keeps everything clean.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Alex Dann said:


> I use pedal board tape (the brand that thegigrig uses) and it works really well and keeps everything clean.


The gigrig stuff looks more like dual lock than double sided tape, or is the pic misleading? http://www.thegigrig.com/acatalog/PedalboardTape.html

The Blackbird stuff is actual double sided foam tape. http://pedalboardshop.com/product/blackbird-pedalboard-tape/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for noise supply to get the Godlyke stuff back in stock. 
They have the best price in North America from what I can see. I looked into 3m's version of the double lock and that shit is super expensive as well. 

I'm sure you could find the 2 sided tape at crappy tire and use the same tips they use. IE use a blow dryer to "persuade" the glue to stick


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The bottom is an adhesive/tape and the top a lock. 




marauder said:


> The gigrig stuff looks more like dual lock than double sided tape, or is the pic misleading? http://www.thegigrig.com/acatalog/PedalboardTape.html
> 
> The Blackbird stuff is actual double sided foam tape. http://pedalboardshop.com/product/blackbird-pedalboard-tape/


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I use 2" wide Velcro brand velcro tape. WallyWorld. Arts and crafts aisle. Makes swapping pedals in and out of your board quick and painless.


----------

